# (EU-Thrall) (Allianz)Die Fun-Gilde Spiritwind sucht neue Member



## TheFallenAngel999 (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle.


 Die Allianz-Gilde Spiritwind sucht neue Mitglieder.

 Wir sind eine Fun-Gilde, die großen Wert auf nettes Zusammenspiel legt. Wir wollen 5-er Inis zusammen machen, Erfolge von alten und neuen Raids gemeinsam durchführen und suchen natürlich wir auch Leute, die uns beim aktuellen Cataclysmus Raid-Content unterstützen. Wir suchen Klassen aller Art (vor allem Tanks, Range DDs und Heiler), ab 18 Jahren mit denen wir wieder eine Raid-Gruppe aufbauen können. Wir sind eine Gilde die auch etwas erreichen will. Wir suchen desweiteren auch alle Klassen ab Stufe 85 für PvP um mal gewertete Schlachtfelder mit der Gilde zu bestreiten.

 Wir bieten:

 Nettes Zusammenspiel
 TS3
 Keine Raid-Pflichten (Raid Teilnahme ist nach freier Wahl)
 Buff-Food und Fläschchen wird gegen Unkostenbeitrag von der Gildenbank zur Verfügung gestellt
 Keine fixen Online Zeiten
 Stabile Gilde (Spiritwind besteht seit 16.05.2006)

 Wenn ihr Interesse habt schaut mal bei unserer Homepage vorbei: www.Spiritwind.de


  Ich hoffe man sieht ein paar vielleicht bald bei uns 


  Ps: Ingame bin ich erreichbar außer als Seloria auch noch als: Caidath, Asherielle und Lyktan.

  MfG Seloria


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (26. August 2011)

Thread wird mal wieder gepusht. Suchen weiter neue Member vor allem für Raids und gewertete Schlachtfelder.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (2. Oktober 2011)

Wird wieder mal gepusht.


----------

